# Bachelor humor



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Bachelor Cooks
===============

Two confirmed bachelors sat talking, their conversation drifted from politics to cooking. "I got a cookbook once," said one, "but I could never do anything with it."

"Too much fancy work in it, eh?" asked the other.

"You said it. Every one of the recipes began the same way: 'Take a clean dish...'"


----------

